# Space Marine Football Strips



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll go first using the Bolter and Chainsword painter.

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/smp.php



West Ham


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Are we doing American Football as well? If so I'll edit soon with mine 

This would be the Denver Broncos (home uniform with blue jersey, white pants, and black cletes)


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

you know, the blue top and white bottom just screams "SMURF" to me ;-)


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

HIBERNIAN Football Club.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats a cool scheme for any team or marine chapter cabbage, nice work


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn that is a great tool!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

blkdymnd said:


> Thats a cool scheme for any team or marine chapter cabbage, nice work


Cheers, I have agonized for a couple of years now about a new loyalist chapter. I think I accidentally found the colour scheme.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Cabbabge if you do Hib's i'll do Bristol rovers, then my team might win a game!!!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

royemunson said:


> Hey Cabbabge if you do Hib's i'll do Bristol rovers, then my team might win a game!!!


Are you in any way commenting on my all conquering win/loss ratio?


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Now would i do something like that


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

If i had to imagine space marines (in their armor) playign a sport, i think it would be American football.

But soccer is the best. Well, tied with paintball.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Here're the Green Bay Packers:

http://bolterandchainsword.com/sm.p...F&sk=7D6D6D&gr=000000&rb=000000&qu=&ha=&grid=


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm gutted you can't do horizontal stripes, been a Celtic fan n'all.


----------

